# The Rise of the Technocrats



## Drain Todger (Nov 14, 2021)

If you stand back and look at the shape of the world in the past twenty years, nothing really makes any sense at all.

Killing nearly a million people in Iraq seems like disproportionate retribution for the few thousand who died on 9/11. Afghanistan was always a lost cause. Libya and Syria were doing fine before we started color revolutions there and then bombed them. And always, the endless refugee crisis, where nobody seems to ask where these people came from or why they'd flee their home countries for Europe. We've been through two massive recessions, and Big Finance has won both of them. Millions of people in the younger generation in the US and other wealthy Western countries possess a tiny fraction of their nations' respective wealth and have delayed many life milestones, like buying a house or starting a family. Instead, they sit at their parents' home, indulging in empty pleasures for a hefty subscription fee. We are told that our vacations are destroying the environment, while, at the same time, our economy is totally reliant on international shipping in container ships that each produce millions of commuter vehicles' worth of pollution.

As always, the political debate never seems to relate to any of these things at all. The media and the pundits have become a "psychobabble engine", the sole purpose of which is to stoke racial and gender-based divisions and keep working-class people squabbling over irrelevancies, intentionally overshadowing matters of class struggle and foreign policy. Why is this happening?

It's happening because the ruling class are implementing a technocratic society. I could just leave it at that, but I think this requires further elaboration.

The ruling class believe the following things:

The Earth is grossly overpopulated, well past its carrying capacity, and any further additions to the population, especially in first-world countries where people's per-capita carbon footprint is larger, would be catastrophic for the environment.
We are on track to experience complete agricultural collapse by the end of the century, with arable land, phosphorus, and fresh water supplies being totally depleted, and drought and desertification taking their place.
New disruptive technologies threaten to unseat the ruling class by removing their monopoly on the use of force, such as drone warfare and biohacking. They foresee a world where anyone, anywhere, can be assassinated with zero attribution by VNSAs, or where some psycho in his basement can cook up a super-pox and kill billions.
Automation will make billions of people basically obsolete, anyway, threatening to unravel the social fabric completely.
We are on the verge of a massive, global, populist uprising.
They are caught in a bind. They are totally dependent upon GDP growth to maintain their power, and yet, they are predicting a collapse and reversal into degrowth, with the inevitable result of mass social unrest, revolution, et cetera. 

So, what is their plan?

Massively erode labor power. After all, in an oligarchy, money is power, and making sure all of it flows uphill is a good way to make sure that the legislature always answers to the needs of the rich before anyone else. Get rid of full-time employment and replace it with temp jobs; contract labor, gigs, for-hire work, et cetera. Keep people hungry and desperate.
De-politicize the economy. Take it completely out of the hands of the politicians and place control of the economy in the hands of a select few elite economists, with the aim of establishing economic multilateralism; overachievers are punished, and poor nations get foreign aid and preferential loans.
Aim for making a "Global Brazil". Destroy the middle class, destroy racial and national affiliations and replace them with a "universal consumer-serf" whose only loyalty is to brand name goods.
Pull up the ladder. Create a permanent caste system with no mobility between castes. If someone is born a serf, they will always be a serf.
Buy up all agricultural land and take over stewardship of it, forcing the rural population into cities.
Replace private property ownership with servitization, such that people continuously pay a fee to rent things that they previously would have owned in perpetuity, with the general aim of collecting revenue multiple times from the same unit of production.
Massively curtail civil liberties across the board. Implement mass surveillance and a social credit system tied to an implanted ID. Make all money 100% cashless, digital, blockchain-based and centrally controlled, with an automated system that examines the factors of production and limits what it can be spent on accordingly. Control how much people are allowed to travel, how many children they're allowed to have, ration their access to specific goods by giving them monthly quotas for resource-intensive things like hailing a driverless cab or buying meat.
Eventually, mind control. Particularly the kind that can be used to suppress feelings of discontent that could lead to unrest, by creating in people a sense of artificial satiety, similar to antidepressant drugs but much more powerful (like Soma from Brave New World).










Did you notice something, there? None of that had anything to do with race or gender politics. Not a goddamn thing. Basically, discussion of technocracy has been shoved outside the Overton Window. It's not a part of common political discourse at all. In fact, most political discourse today is cooked up as a distraction to keep people from talking about the rise of technocracy as a sociopolitical movement and program advanced by the Elite. People unwittingly contribute to the rise of technocracy with every little thing we do. Your Netflix and Hulu subscriptions? Your Amazon Prime purchases? That's a donation to the technocracy.

Modern tech companies create the same value as traditional companies while employing orders of magnitude fewer people. Every time you solicit a tech company for some service or another, you are not putting money in the pockets of laborers. You are giving it to the oligarchs.

What will the world of tomorrow look like? Simple. You get up out of bed, in your 50 square foot prison cell of an apartment with a communal kitchen, where you cannot possibly start a family. You drink a Soylent, put on your VR helmet, and now, you're at work. Your boss has decided that the office should look like Laputa from Laputa: Castle in the Sky, thanks to a cross-promotion with Studio Ghibli, but it's basically just a cheesy next-gen Second Life where you sit around and get eyestrain. All the services between work and home have been eliminated. There are no more restaurants, no more bookstores, no more gas stations, no more dry cleaners, and no more daycares. If you need something, a drone will drop it off on a balcony, or wheel it to your front door, but we'd much rather you indulge in some Meta Digital Goods® and help save the environment. There, see, was that so hard? You just spent fifty NWO Credits from your monthly allowance to buy a fake chair for your fake 3500-square-foot home in your fake-o-vision goggles. The only people who are actually allowed to own things are an Elite who have left humanity behind, living in islands of insulated opulence that you could not possibly dream of.

Your perpetual childhood is just beginning.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 14, 2021)

They may try, but ultimately will not succeed and everything will fall apart anyway. Do you really think the government would give away their power?


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 14, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> They may try, but ultimately will not succeed and everything will fall apart anyway. Do you really think the government would give away their power?


What you think of as the "government" never really had any power. That's the secret. Politicians are little more than puppets. Paid actors. Their purpose is to give people the illusion that voting matters. All matters of real import are decided by the Trumanites, a network of bureaucrats, civil servants, contractors, and intelligence agencies who form the basis of the Permanent State, and who have always answered exclusively to the oligarchs. The Shadow Government is actually not nearly as hidden as people believe. They're right in front of your face. They're Halliburton and Booz Allen Hamilton. They're hundreds of different private intelligence and consultancy firms who serve the bureaucrats and the intelligence community.






						Shadow Government and the Eclipse of Democracy - New Rambler Review
					

National Security and Double Government, by Michael J. Glennon, reviewed by Clifford Bob for The New Rambler Review of Books, Edited by Eric Posner, Adrian Vermeule and Blakey Vermeule




					newramblerreview.com


----------



## Fek (Nov 14, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> They may try, but ultimately will not succeed and everything will fall apart anyway. Do you really think the government would give away their power?


Forgive me for the following, as I'm not intending to single you out. You just provided the perfect example:

This is some very, very telling insight into the mind of joe normal. The mental separation of governments from the elite is sadly far too commonplace. It actually reminds me a bit of people who will try a similar argument along the lines of:


> "_The elite aren't cooperating! They're just out for themselves, and so their motivations seems similar_,"


 or


> "_There is no global conspiracy to ruin life as we know it! Come on, these people are still just human and incompetent like the rest of us,_"


 etc.

The _infinite_ amount of what I can only really describe under its silly/childish term "copium" or "hopium" will never cease to amaze me. Use your eyes, dear reader, and witness what has been going on before you over the last two years, even. Look at how much the world has changed, in two piddly years, compared to the rest of your life. Doesn't it seem a little orchestrated? A little planned? A little coordinated!?



Spoiler: Here, just watch this shit and listen along.







Seriously. 40 mins of your time for the sake of some understanding. Please watch this when you have some time.



But you'd already know all of that if you were willing to simply fucking look and see. Todger eluded to much of it in the OP, and I'd wager anyone with this sort of stance breezed it (if they read it at all) and stayed stuck to this pure fucking coping mechanism of "the good guys win" or "lol human incompetence" or whatever. Those of you reluctant to budge from your delusions of how the world works need to find the courage to do so. If you don't? This shit is never going to stop, and one day you're going to be kneeling in the mud lined up with other "useless eaters"  somewhere wondering how it all went so wrong while knowing deep down.._your own inaction was your undoing_.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 14, 2021)

Fek said:


> Forgive me for the following, as I'm not intending to single you out. You just provided the perfect example:
> 
> This is some very, very telling insight into the mind of joe normal. The mental separation of governments from the elite is sadly far too commonplace. It actually reminds me a bit of people who will try a similar argument along the lines of:
> or
> ...


Because it all reads like you forgot to take your schizo meds this morning, man. I read those stupid futurology publications and from my understanding of things, this just isn't viable. It's like what people in 1960 thought what 1970 would look like and so on. The truth is nobody knows what the future has to hold and if you ask me I don't think current trends are set to last very long. 

Now I don't know how 2030 will look like but I'm certain I won't be in a ditch with other four motherfuckers bawling my eyes out while some motherfucker from hell offs me. There can't be some global plan of international Jewry like the one you'd describe because it would be literally impossible to pull off. At least that's how I see it. The world changed from 2019 to 2021 just how it has always changed. You couldn't expect the 2010s to go on forever, right? Those are my two cents on the matter. The million-dollar answer is just how things are gonna turn out... and nobody quite knows yet.


----------



## Fek (Nov 14, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Because it all reads like you forgot to take your schizo meds this morning, man.


Heh..yeah, that's always the crux of the issue. Me from 5 years ago would have said the same thing. Some people I know would have said the same thing mere months ago, even. It's very hard, by design, to approach these topics with most. The burden of proof is very high in the eyes of an average joe, and they are almost always unwilling to hear you out in the process. The sheer amount of information overload that can occur in trying to get someone else up to speed is plenty on its own to cause backlash.


Maurice Caine said:


> I read those stupid futurology publications and from my understanding of things, this just isn't viable. It's like what people in 1960 thought what 1970 would look like and so on.


While I can sympathize with your sentiment (the publications you reference _do_ sound insane..if horrifying), I do have to ask: Compared to the 60s, how much wealth do you suppose is concentrated in the hands of the elite (read that as "the technocrats" if you'd like) in present day? How many companies are now owned by a handful of investors compared to then? How much has centralization progressed since then?

To answer, in short: there has never been a single moment in the entirety of human history where so few have owned so much. Wealth = power.


Maurice Caine said:


> There can't be some global plan of international Jewry like the one you'd describe because it would be literally impossible to pull off. At least that's how I see it.


Okay, so we seem to disagree on the capability of the elite to pull off..let's call it "coordinated mass change" across the world. Can I ask you how you view the current Wu Flu panic? Do you not find it even the slightest bit strange that governments across the world all responded to this virus in such similar manners, and with such speed? That they offer the same brands of rushed unvetted injections? That the few countries who went against this madness saw their leaders deposed through any means possible? How's the former Haitian president these days?

I think the elite are far more capable than you are giving them credit, and I can prove how they do it in the most normie-friendly video possible:




Yes, yes, I know I'm cutting into your time more, dear reader. I fucking _challenge_ you to give that your attention (it has good pacing with quite a pay-off as it goes on) and then tell me they are incapable of mass coordinated changes.


Maurice Caine said:


> The world changed from 2019 to 2021 just how it has always changed.


Would you say the rate of change was within average boundaries compared to any other two year period of your life thus far? Was it even close?


Maurice Caine said:


> Those are my two cents on the matter.


I appreciate it. I'd get it if you "didn't wanna waste more time on the tinfoil" after that. The problem with this topic is just how big of a can of worms it opens up to even try to get someone else up to speed. It's nearly impossible to do, though Todger did a pretty good job of summarizing in his OP.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't think it'll be a global Brazil, Brazil would be a best case scenario unless you mean like the movie Brazil. I think it'd be South Africa in the US and Europe. Despite everything, I don't believe the people in charge are that competent even with AI tools to help policing, people are dumber. @Drain Todger I think you raise some good points about the Elites or whatever asperations, but I think part of it is a stand alone complex. There doesn't really need to be a lot of issues forced because overt methods are not needed, people will do something without really thinking about because in the moment it sounds like a good idea to chip your citizens, it would be a net positive right? 

My real fear is knowing that this is Babel or Babylon. We're lead by bold idiots who will crush everyone below them to appease their God Complex before it all falls down. Call me a doomer or whatever, but I don't think you really can do too much. At most it's resist in your own way, keep to your family. Resist by staying in touch with your family, have a shack in the woods with a water wheel for power. Be like that Russian family that fled the Revolution by hiding in the woods until all their enemies killed each other.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 15, 2021)

Consider how crazy the past couple years have actually been. We were told it was a “conspiracy theory” when dozens of world leaders and public figures suddenly started spouting the same slogans.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




That shows coordination, on a massive scale. It also demonstrates that our politicians are puppets, willing to follow a single, global agenda if their masters pressure them to. Governments won’t relinquish their power? It appears they already have, to an extent that most would find preposterous.


----------



## BeepBoopBeepBoop (Nov 15, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Consider how crazy the past couple years have actually been. We were told it was a “conspiracy theory” when dozens of world leaders and public figures suddenly started spouting the same slogans.
> 
> View attachment 2717786
> 
> That shows coordination, on a massive scale. It also demonstrates that our politicians are puppets, willing to follow a single, global agenda if their masters pressure them to. Governments won’t relinquish their power? It appears they already have, to an extent that most would find preposterous.


It's funny to read about the world before the Clintons and 9/11. It seems alien, the internet changed a lot, but old conspiracy theories from the militia years always shock me with how they were never really wrong. It wasn't the UN, but international finance was talked about. People were always called Nazi, but it was more fringe left on the internet. Also there are a ton of theories that McVeigh was a glowie because of some tank training video that looks like him. I feel bad for kids growing up now, I barely remember what it was like pre-9/11. Covid, all the bullshit is worse than that because it's a global bullshit.

I disagree that it's massive coordination. I think it's just basic soundbyte and buzzword, that's the meme they are pushing. I think a lot of Elites work together, there are always these little soundbytes you aren't crazy for noticing. It's really easy to push ideas in this age. Youtube removed dislikes because they can't allow the smallest bit of dissent. Like I said we are Babel, I'd love to know if there's a Nimrod or if it's just a bunch of old fucks jerking each other off while waiting to stab one another in the back. 

Oh yeah, you aren't crazy. But everyone with enough power can force a meme, it's a damn shame jingles fell out of style.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 15, 2021)

> The Earth is grossly overpopulated, well past its carrying capacity, and any further additions to the population, especially in first-world countries where people's per-capita carbon footprint is larger, would be catastrophic for the environment.


Frankly, I don't think they actually believe this, because if they did they'd have views on niggers that would even be extreme by my standards.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 15, 2021)

I


mr.moon1488 said:


> Frankly, I don't think they actually believe this, because if they did they'd have views on niggers that would even be extreme by my standards.
> 
> View attachment 2717837


Absolute population growth isn’t the metric they’re going by. Environmental impact per capita is. The Elites don’t care about one additional human if that person lives in a shanty and eats bushmeat. They do care if that person rides in a Chevy Suburban to the local Olive Garden and gorges themselves on the Never Ending Pasta Bowl.


----------



## Splinters RCVD ✞ (Nov 15, 2021)

To give my thoughts to this:
_And the light of a candle shall shine no more at all in thee; and the voice of the bridegroom and of the bride shall be heard no more at all in thee: *for thy merchants were the great men of the earth; for by thy sorceries were all nations deceived.*_-Revelation 18:23
(Emphasis mine.)

The Bible here pictures the fall of Babylon, a metaphor for the satanistic, morally and spiritually completely bankrupt system all over the world, that will exist right before Jesus Christ comes to deliver judgement. Look at the part of the verse I put in bold. Also note a few verses earlier, among the things "Babylon" is described dealing with are _*souls of men*_.

The _merchants of the earth_ today are directed by the banker cartels,  themselves spearheaded by the Rothschilds. Their "sorceries" are the mass of ideological and spiritual subversion and corruption, the engine of which is the nascent technocracy, designed intricately and deliberately to serve these purposes. _Behind_ all this are the workings of wicked spirituality, occult, black magic and all that rubbish. _Enabling_ all this is the apostasy and moral decay of the masses, who, in exchange for living spoiled lives and having their childish fantasies fed and their egos stroked, allow the "elite" and their courtiers to act unchecked, while attacking any who speak out about these matters truthfully.

A few details to adjust here and there, and what OP is talking about is in the Bible. It has been prophesied.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 15, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> What you think of as the "government" never really had any power. That's the secret. Politicians are little more than puppets. Paid actors. Their purpose is to give people the illusion that voting matters. All matters of real import are decided by the Trumanites, a network of bureaucrats, civil servants, contractors, and intelligence agencies who form the basis of the Permanent State, and who have always answered exclusively to the oligarchs.


That is why and how I know Democracy will formally and openly die in my lifetime.  I acknowledge the illusion is important, but the tomfoolery that an elected executive or the blockage that a series of political party-men in the legislative can do is too much.  They're far too powerful for the "wise men" of Davos, New York, Shanghai, the DMV (D.C., Maryland, Virginia), City of London, and Riyadh.  Something is going to break, the speaker of the House might be given additional power under the idea that the position is sufficiently distant from democracy but still seen as a democratic office.  Their supposed pick of "colored woman" for the presidency didn't work out before the democrat nomination, with Biden being the safest 2nd pick and able to be subbed out in two years followed by her eligibility for two terms thereafter.  Her ratings have only lowered since.  That move to make the presidency a prize to hand around to every demographic like a game is failing.

Its been a gong show under the Trump and Biden Presidencies with their implosion of the American economy, first by COVID left the most polluting sectors running mostly as before, and second by economic scarcity via inflation and debt traps (pizza under a six month installment plan) left America grumpy to say the least.  Its radicalizing, and reducing the economic pollution hasn't been achieved.  Like a fatty failing a diet, a junkie falling back into old habits, or an additional line of credit being found by someone not able to practice self-control.

However, that said, I cannot see how their discussions lead them down a different path from "Something further must happen to break America into fearful compliance" given their ignorance of their ignorance of the human condition and belief in their ability to control the masses by the masses' vices.  They only know how to use the masses' desperation and so must render that condition into reality.  They cannot see another method of changing the public into the forms they wish.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I expect a public debate in the media to appear from seemingly nowhere within the next ten years, about alternate non-democratic governments.  Terms will be seeded, that is always the method.  Then a false binary.  And then a public outcry at the last stragglers against the _New Normal_.  Fearful compliance will be their method, they just have to find a way.  Maybe MMT and bank hacks?  Terrorism again?  Further American military defeat?  Democracy has already died, but I believe I will see the crime admitted to openly.



mr.moon1488 said:


> Frankly, I don't think they actually believe this, because if they did they'd have views on niggers that would even be extreme by my standards.


They do, but it is that they are able to be kept cheaper and easier than you and I.  America is a lab experiment on the keeping of blacks for economic output, and while the majority of it is useless the Don Lemons and other Bug-blacks are the consumer class they want far more than the troublesome Whites.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The elites just hate us, in such simple emotional ways, because we don't adore the simple material pleasures they do.  Blacks do, increasingly in feminine and egotistical ways.  They are just more malleable into the _New Americans_ that the elite would have had for us.  There will be a racial caste system in America, and it will not have any pure European stock.  Other than Ashkenazim, if they count.  Maybe, maybe the Amish but I think they'll be destroyed.  Although Oswald Spengler spoke about a human residue left after civilization pass into history called the _Fellah_ type.  The Amish may be the pure Europeans who survive what's coming because they are still rooted to soil and tribe.  What I would not give for a time machine to know the answer to what our civilization leaves behind by 2300AD or so.

I used to think that our nations were all going to continue to go in the same ideological direction of all-accepting demagoguery, until at last completing around the year 2048 with the last energies of the American & European bloodlines in the engine of Globalism finally thinning & giving out to fulfill their ideological purpose with a clearly marked crisis gripping a stalled & surprised West now populated by a people who did not care for all-accepting demagoguery anymore.  Now I believe we are in the era from contending states to Empire which corresponds in the Classical world to the time from Cannae to Actium.  Our elections will now increasingly focus on the personalities of the politicians to solve trust issues, instead of party platforms to solve political issues, which in turn will pave the way for future strong men and their argument of “doing what's necessary for the alternative is chaos.”  Then we will cheer as our fake strong-man ends democracy and then our families way of like forever.

What a time to be alive.



BeepBoopBeepBoop said:


> I disagree that it's massive coordination. I think it's just basic soundbyte and buzzword, that's the meme they are pushing. I think a lot of Elites work together, there are always these little soundbytes you aren't crazy for noticing. It's really easy to push ideas in this age. Youtube removed dislikes because they can't allow the smallest bit of dissent. Like I said we are Babel, I'd love to know if there's a Nimrod or if it's just a bunch of old fucks jerking each other off while waiting to stab one another in the back.


The functionalism–intentionalism debate is a historiographical debate about the origins of the Holocaust as well as most aspects of the Third Reich, such as foreign policy. The debate on the origins of the Holocaust centres on essentially two questions:

Was there a master plan on the part of Adolf Hitler to launch the Holocaust? Intentionalists argue there was such a plan, while functionalists argue there was not.​
Did the initiative for the Holocaust come from above with orders from Adolf Hitler or from below within the ranks of the German bureaucracy? Although neither side disputes the reality of the Holocaust, nor is there serious dispute over the premise that Hitler (as Führer) was personally responsible for encouraging the anti-Semitism that allowed the Holocaust to take place, intentionalists argue the initiative came from above, while functionalists contend it came from lower ranks within the bureaucracy.
Within the debate of the Spenglerian Winter we seem to be approaching, there seems to be an equivalent debate.  Intentionalists argue that there is a secret society, not of hedonists who talk about politics between children but of strict secret codes and schedules like in any intentional plot.

I believe that a functionalist argument can be made where the type of people who would be in elite corners are those who are most given to vie for position and act out to be seen as a zealous candidate whose inclusion into inner and inner circles is seen as naturally due.  People who believe they are superior not because of some grand vision but simply because they had made the right connections and so had became powerful.  A philosophical incest, whose outer members enact the coming horror each within their spheres only for inner advancement rather than as a part of a larger plot.  It amounts to the same horror, do not get me wrong, but it reflects the subjectivity of the individuals within such structures and why they could claim an innocence while still being guilty.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Both can be true, and I suspect the inner most circle is filled with the most broken of personalities contending with the rest of humanity in order to fix something within themselves that the whole world will never be able to give them externally.  They probably do plot, but Zuckerberg and Meta could simply be an attempt at gaining renfluence with the master.  Renfields do exist sadly, and they have always found themselves in a royal court, a republic's capital, or a corporate board.



Drain Todger said:


> Absolute population growth isn’t the metric they’re going by. Environmental impact per capita is. The Elites don’t care about one additional human if that person lives in a shanty and eats bushmeat. They do care if that person rides in a Chevy Suburban to the local Olive Garden and gorges themselves on the Never Ending Pasta Bowl.


Thank you for that graphic.

We really are going to only have rental-friends and sex-as-a-service as intimacy in a hell of a human hive, poor and penniless.  The industrial revolution and its consequences have been a disaster for the human race.  A world is going to be chased after by the Powers that Be where the knowledge of a tiger in a bush is so much less important than the ability to balance a checkbook until all of nature and our intuitions of it are replaced bit by bit into a world of a snake eating its own tail, a world of everyone's intuitions of everyone's intuitions of everyone's intuitions being the only thing that matters and is talked about until we cease to be human by appalling depopulation (like the Romans) or by evolution.  For all of our dreams, we are the Gray goo of our nightmares.



Drain Todger said:


> That shows coordination, on a massive scale. It also demonstrates that our politicians are puppets, willing to follow a single, global agenda if their masters pressure them to. Governments won’t relinquish their power? It appears they already have, to an extent that most would find preposterous.


Young Global Leaders

Klaus Schwab is one of the inner evils, if you cannot see his influence then you cannot see whats coming.  Putin and Viktor Orbán are within his sphere, if he survives a head injury I'll think him the literal anti-christ.


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 15, 2021)

This seems mostly accurate. It's a pretty easy calculation to make; the earth cannot support the current population at the current level of consumption. Either the population needs to decrease, or the consumption does. The elites clearly favor the latter to continue growth for themselves. The vast majority of the population would need to consume at the level of a mid-tier African nation to sustain itself and the planet.


----------



## the fall of man (Nov 15, 2021)

There are clearly outsized consumers and polluters.
The ozone hole, for instance, was caused primarily by the space shuttle, not by hairspray, as we were told. Acid rain, once the plague of the earth, was quietly repaired by ecologically conscious action - even as industrialized nations continued to develop.

The US military is the largest global oil consumer and polluter.

Ecological realities tend to be frontrun by economic realities; whale oil became prohibitively expensive when rock oil, formerly *a waste product that tainted water wells*, became a valuable product.

2000s predictions were that there would be "no polar bears in 10 years". There are now more polar bears than ever.

The earth has, in the past, had zero glaciers whatsoever.

The earth itself will continue to exist, and could sustain current populations (with small changes in what those populations consume). Far earlier than that, the populations will become unable to sustain themselves and fall to regional conflict.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 15, 2021)

Splinters RCVD said:


> To give my thoughts to this:
> _And the light of a candle shall shine no more at all in thee; and the voice of the bridegroom and of the bride shall be heard no more at all in thee: *for thy merchants were the great men of the earth; for by thy sorceries were all nations deceived.*_-Revelation 18:23
> (Emphasis mine.)
> 
> ...


Indeed. Also, technocracy goes hand-in-hand with transhumanism. Here's how.

Imagine a society of beings who never get depressed, never overeat, have universally high IQ but never use it for mischief, are healthy and productive all the time, are always obedient to authority, and are physically and mentally incapable of crime, violent or otherwise. Sound absurd? Industrial society requires this person in order to survive. It will die without them. Why? Because. Maintaining growth with a reduced population means each person's contribution to the GDP must necessarily be increased many-fold. Millions of people are falling behind. They've been replaced. They're superfluous. Supernumerary bodies. Excess meat. 

An 80 IQ laborer who is predisposed to substance abuse and violence has literally no place in a world with robot arms doing most of the manufacturing and AIs pumping out artifacts of culture, and honestly, neither do most of us. We are creating a society for perfect, infallible machines, not people, and the human mind and body are in no way capable of catching up. Shift work and hour-long commutes literally destroy your brain. People are expected to chug fistfuls of pills - Ibuprofen, Tylenol, Xanax, Zoloft, and maybe a caffeine pill or two - just to get through a day.

@Haim Arlosoroff 



> That is why and how I know Democracy will die in my lifetime. I acknowledge the illusion is important, but the tomfoolery that an elected executive or the blockage that a series of political party-men in the legislative can do is too much. They're far too powerful for the "wise men" of Davos, New York, Shanghai, the DMV (D.C., Maryland, Virginia), City of London, and Riyadh. Something is going to break, the speaker of the House might be given additional power under the idea that the position is sufficiently distant from democracy but still seen as a democratic office. Their supposed pick of "colored woman" for the presidency didn't work out before the democrat nomination, with Biden being the safest 2nd pick and able to be subbed out in two years followed by her eligibility for two terms thereafter. Her ratings have only lowered since. That move to make the presidency a prize to hand around to every demographic like a game is failing.



The way democracy is supposed to work, people research the candidates they wish to see elected, and then, based on one's own knowledge of civics and public policy, they make an educated decision to vote for those specific candidates. 

That's not the way democracy has worked in the past thirty years in America. Instead, what we get is a popularity contest between candidates who are not functionally any different from each other. No matter who is elected, the Permanent State always starts a war or two. In fact, the biggest difference between Trump and his forebears is that Trump at least made certain that the US military stopped unjustly bombing brown people, which really flies in the face of attempts to cast him as an awful racist.

In any case, the only reason why the illusion of democracy is maintained is as a relief valve for social tensions. People get to enjoy the notion of "their guy" occupying a seat for a while, and nothing actually changes. Infrastructure continues to crumble, pork-barrel bills continue to be drafted and budgets continue to find their way into the hands of useless fat cats, pointless wars continue to be waged, and intelligence agencies continue to commit ghastly crimes against undeserving people.

Democracy is dead and has been for decades.



> Its been a gong show under the Trump and Biden Presidencies with their implosion of the American economy, first by COVID left the most polluting sectors running mostly as before, and second by economic scarcity via inflation and debt traps (pizza under a six month installment plan) left America grumpy to say the least. Its radicalizing, and reducing the economic pollution hasn't been achieved. Like a fatty failing a diet, a junkie falling back into old habits, or an additional line of credit being found by someone not able to practice self-control.



Maybe radicalization is the goal. ISIS was a honeytrap, an invented enemy. National Security types love justifying their jobs and their budgets, and the easiest way to do that is to be a despicable rabble-rouser and start shit somewhere. 

What is there that's organic about "white supremacist domestic terrorists" being the new threat for the DHS and FBI to focus on? Nothing. It's an invented threat. It's fake. It's just as fake as ISIS and Al-Qaeda. All the ringleaders are fucking glowies. 









						Homeland Security Emerging Threats: Domestic Terrorism and White Supremacy
					

Panelists discuss the history of emerging threats facing U.S. homeland security, particularly the rise of domestic terrorism and white supremacist extremism, and the framework that is necessary to address these issues.




					www.cfr.org
				




What they hope is that it becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, and people just start organically joining militias and forming terrorist cells, because then, that gives them an excuse to crack down, which, in turn, justifies national security spending and tyrannical surveillance state bullshit that impinges upon our civil liberties.



> However, that said, I cannot see how their discussions lead them down a different path from "Something further must happen to break America into fearful compliance" given their ignorance of their ignorance of the human condition and belief in their ability to control the masses by the masses' vices. They only know how to use the masses' desperation and so must render that condition into reality. They cannot see another method of changing the public into the forms they wish.
> 
> I expect a public debate in the media to appear from seemingly nowhere within the next ten years, about alternate non-democratic governments. Terms will be seeded, that is always the method. Then a false binary. And then a public outcry at the last stragglers against the _New Normal_. Fearful compliance will be their method, they just have to find a way. Maybe MMT and bank hacks? Terrorism again? Further American military defeat?



If the Elites thought they could get away with it, they could and would attack us with smallpox.






						Operation Dark Winter - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> They do, but it is that they are able to be kept cheaper and easier than you and I. America is a lab experiment on the keeping of blacks for economic output, and while the majority of it is useless the Don Lemons and other Bug-blacks are the consumer class they want far more than the troublesome Whites.
> 
> The elites just hate us, in such simple emotional ways, because we don't adore the simple pleasures they do. Blacks do. There will be a racial caste system in America, and it will not have any pure European stock. Other than Ashkenazim, if they count. Maybe, maybe the Amish but I think they'll be destroyed. Although Oswald Spengler spoke about a human residue left after civilization pass into history called the _Fellah_ type. The Amish may be the pure Europeans who survive what's coming because they are still rooted to soil and tribe. What I would not give for a time machine to know the answer to what our civilization leaves behind by 2300AD or so.



At this rate, very little.



Save Goober said:


> This seems mostly accurate. It's a pretty easy calculation to make; the earth cannot support the current population at the current level of consumption. Either the population needs to decrease, or the consumption does. The elites clearly favor the latter to continue growth for themselves. The vast majority of the population would need to consume at the level of a mid-tier African nation to sustain itself and the planet.



Environmentalism is just a ruse. They need us and our polluting ways to keep the numbers on Wall Street going up, and they would much rather that our luxuries be destroyed before their profits are. It's a catch-22, though, because our luxuries _are _their profits. So, what they'll try to do is decouple economic growth on paper from traditional consumption. This is what they mean by the "Great Reset" and how you'll "own nothing and be happy". What they mean by that is that they want to take one unit of production and sell it to multiple people, one after another. 

Instead of owning a car, you Uber a driverless car. Instead of owning a bicycle, you rent a Lime Bike. Instead of owning a carpet cleaner, you rent a Rug Doctor. It's exactly the same as the shift in software licensing from one-off sales to subscription models in the past couple decades, like from Photoshop to Creative Suite, or from Office to Office 365, only applied to literally all consumer goods. They don't want you to own things anymore, because that's too costly for the environment. They want you to _subscribe _to things that are all owned by one or two giant holding companies. That way, the overclass get to continue profiting off your labor at the same rate while fewer goods in total are produced.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 15, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> If the Elites thought they could get away with it, they could and would attack us with smallpox.


Nah, I think people like us are meant to find that.  Its an esoteric message meant to make us feel disempowered by their ability to refer to hurting us while the dumb majority smile at them doing it.  Its a power flex, I think anyway. It was a real title, and Dr. Fauci could have said that we're going to go through a number of metaphors like a "A time of troubles" or a "Bittersweet Christmas" but _Dark Winter_ was intentionally or unintentionally on his mind.  The Summary of Findings on the wikipedia entry is spectacularly relevent, although massively outdated given that no 'journalist' actor from a partisan news or social media influencing was discussed.  Such were the better times.

Also, it lead to white powder attacks in the capital region, whereas today the WEF is claiming that bank hacks will cause money shortages.  Although as you said before, Islamic Terrorism became "white supremacist domestic terrorists" so there are repeats to their stupid games.  They stop Bin Laden in Sudan from installing the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt back in '95, and then the Arab Spring installed Mohamed Morsi anyway at least until the military retook state power.



Drain Todger said:


> Environmentalism is just a ruse. They need us and our polluting ways to keep the numbers on Wall Street going up, and they would much rather that our luxuries be destroyed before their profits are. It's a catch-22, though, because our luxuries are their profits. So, what they'll try to do is decouple economic growth on paper from traditional consumption. This is what they mean by the "Great Reset" and how you'll "own nothing and be happy". What they mean by that is that they want to take one unit of production and sell it to multiple people, one after another.
> 
> Instead of owning a car, you Uber a driverless car. Instead of owning a bicycle, you rent a Lime Bike. Instead of owning a carpet cleaner, you rent a Rug Doctor. It's exactly the same as the shift in software licensing from one-off sales to subscription models in the past couple decades, like from Photoshop to Creative Suite, or from Office to Office 365, only applied to literally all consumer goods. They don't want you to own things anymore, because that's too costly for the environment. They want you to subscribe to things that are all owned by one or two giant holding companies. That way, the overclass get to continue profiting off your labor at the same rate while fewer goods in total are produced.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


​I'm so excited for what the men at D-Day fought for, imagine the horror had America lost the world wars or the cold war?  We are so lucky, we should feel grateful.  Imagine downvoting talk like this on Reddit for a free skin on a couch you own only in a virtual apartment while you live in a single room with a recessed bed and a shower in a corner.  A room, you'll rent because you could never afford to own it.  Virtual products whose profit margin is 100%, instead of that pesky raw materials which the real world need.  I fear if they manage a tactile illusion, even I might fall for it?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 16, 2021)

> That is why and how I know Democracy will formally and openly die in my lifetime



Lmao, what democracy?


----

I thought this would be an interesting thread, but what a mess of an OP.

Carbon is not a threat any more than covid is. It's just another way to terrorize you like the US funded ISIS.

Things make sense fine if you don't fall for the lies stacked on top of lies.


All the color revolutions and refugees make sense fine if you read Coudenhoven and remember that what he wrote was like Machiavelli's writing (sucking up to those above hom for patronage).

The idea that new technologies threaten the elite is laughable. Look how easy it has been to censor most of online dissent. Weapons have little use when you're monitored that easily.

The idea that the elite need gdp growth is another meme. You know what happens during a great depression? It gives plenty of room to get rid of undesirable groups and individuals and you can buy anything you want at far cheaper than normal. 

--

They dont need soma for mind control. They already have it. People are put on antidepressants when they're unhappy. They're put on that in school. They already control most of the information. And everything is trending towards more not less control.

Look how hard it is for Josh to keep this site running. Like free radio half a century ago, it is dying and soon there'll only be authorized channels.



> Environmentalism is just a ruse



Thank god for @Drain Todger to the rescue. For anyone in doubt, there is a reason so many western communist parties became environmentalists.

Watermelons if you will. Green on the outside, red on the inside.

Because once it became clear that the unification of the world under "worker's councils" wasn't going to succeed in creating a one world government, the most logical next attempt was going to be creating things that are globalist in scale. And it works well.

The only thing is that it's been run for so long and with so many of its scaremongering predictions didnt pan out, that it's getting played out. It'll still used, though not as big as another global problem you may have noticed going on the last 2 years.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 16, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, what democracy?
> 
> 
> ----
> ...




Hold on.. You were quoting me, but @Drain Todger is the OP.  Am I now the OP?  Who's the Original Poster?  _Lemmingwise!_



Lemmingwise said:


> Thank god for @Drain Todger to the rescue.


Haha, Sorry @Drain Todger, thank god you've rescued the thread from the OP!  Otherwise great thread @Drain Todger!


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 16, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Lmao, what democracy?
> 
> 
> ----
> ...


Honestly, it doesn’t matter if global warming or environmental degradation is real or not. What matters is that the ruling class have chosen to act as if these things are real, and are carrying out an anti-natalist plan in accordance with that.

If you look into what these people have written on the topic, you’ll quickly find that CO2 isn’t even the problem. All matters of environmental degradation are lumped under global warming, but many aspects of it have nothing to do with climate change at all. Essentially, what they’re arguing is that a combination of drought, soil erosion, and depletion of nutrients will cause agricultural collapse in a matter of several decades. This is where the "eat the bugs" part of eat the bugs and live in the pod came from.









						Global phosphorus shortage will be aggravated by soil erosion - Nature Communications
					

Phosphorus is an essential nutrient critical for agriculture, but because it is non-renewable its future availability is threatened. Here the authors show that across the globe most nations have net losses of phosphorus, with soil erosion as the major route of loss in Europe, Africa and South...




					www.nature.com
				












						Soil nutrient loss through erosion: Impact of different cropping systems and soil amendments in Ghana
					

Soil erosion is a multifactor threat to crop production and the environment. Most studies on soil erosion characterization have not focused on soil nutrient loss associated with erosion. The aim of this study was therefore to quantify the magnitude of ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				





Lemmingwise said:


> All the color revolutions and refugees make sense fine if you read Coudenhoven and remember that what he wrote was like Machiavelli's writing (sucking up to those above hom for patronage).
> 
> The idea that new technologies threaten the elite is laughable. Look how easy it has been to censor most of online dissent. Weapons have little use when you're monitored that easily.
> 
> The idea that the elite need gdp growth is another meme. You know what happens during a great depression? It gives plenty of room to get rid of undesirable groups and individuals and you can buy anything you want at far cheaper than normal.


Well, clearly they're concerned about it, hence why they've run studies on it.



			https://media.defense.gov/2017/May/05/2001743004/-1/-1/0/OP_0070_GEIS_HAMMOND_FOSTER_HAILES_BLUE_HORIZONS_IV.PDF
		










						Technology Converges; Non-State Actors Benefit
					

The Fourth Industrial Revolution will provide insurgents and terrorists with capabilities that, until very recently, were the preserve of large, powerful, wealthy states. The convergence of new technologies will provide them access to relatively cheap, long-range, autonomous weapons. To define...




					www.hoover.org
				






Lemmingwise said:


> They dont need soma for mind control. They already have it. People are put on antidepressants when they're unhappy. They're put on that in school. They already control most of the information. And everything is trending towards more not less control.
> 
> Look how hard it is for Josh to keep this site running. Like free radio half a century ago, it is dying and soon there'll only be authorized channels.



Antidepressants aren't enough, at this point. They're aiming for radical restructuring of the human mind, and, indeed, treating the mind as a primary domain of warfare:






						CW documents | Innovation Hub
					

CW documents.




					www.innovationhub-act.org
				







Lemmingwise said:


> Thank god for @Drain Todger to the rescue. For anyone in doubt, there is a reason so many western communist parties became environmentalists.
> 
> Watermelons if you will. Green on the outside, red on the inside.
> 
> ...



Both left-wing and right-wing populists have expressed specific displeasure with managerialism, for different reasons.

For the Right, the managers and bureaucrats are imposing an intolerable progressivism and cosmopolitanism on a conservative middle:









						Senator Josh Hawley’s Speech at the National Conservatism Conference | Senator Josh Hawley
					

This week Senator Josh Hawley (R-Mo.) delivered a speech at the National Conservatism Conference where he discussed the state of American politics today. Senator Hawley also addressed the growing divide between cosmopolitan elites and the rest of America and the need for policies geared toward...




					www.hawley.senate.gov
				






> The great divide of our time is not between Trump supporters and Trump opponents, or between suburban voters and rural ones, or between Red America and Blue America.
> 
> No, the great divide of our time is between the political agenda of the leadership elite and the great and broad middle of our society. And to answer the discontent of our time, we must end that divide. We must forge a new consensus.


For the left, those same people are shielding big businesses from popular anger driven by an increasing wealth gap, establishing a society based around the commodification of personal values:









						Book Review | Virtue Hoarders: The Case against the Professional Managerial Class, by Catherine Liu
					

Reviewed by D. Eric Schansberg |  Catherine Liu is a bona fide “liberal.” She’s opposed to cronyism, intolerance, and hypocrisy. She values free speech and robust inquiry. She’s passionate about the working poor and the middle class. All of this means that she can’t stand Democrat leadership and...




					www.independent.org
				






> Worse yet, the PMC sees itself as vastly superior to "powerless" people who they ignore—or objectify as they try to save them from various sins and pitfalls. The PMC defines virtues and then attempts to "hoard" them through "virtue signaling." Its members create "moral panics" over violations of these virtues. They turn politics and policy battles into "individual passion plays" (p. 2).
> 
> The approach is deeply disunifying and destructive. The PMC condescends against "deplorables" and attacks those who disagree. As Geoff Shullenberger expresses it in his review: "The politics of virtue-hoarding is anti-universalist. Rather than pursue shared public goods, its function is to fortify the class's dominant position by morally distinguishing it from the underclass" ("The Dictatorship of Virtue," _Washington Examiner_, January 26, 2021:48–49). This pursuit of power and privilege—by already-powerful and privileged people—is profoundly offensive to Liu as a Marxist.


Actually, if you synthesize both left-populist and right-populist viewpoints, you find that they're both essentially correct; the "managers" have decided to divide and conquer the precariat - working-class people who live paycheck-to-paycheck and can't seem to save any money - by pushing divisive, mind-numbing ideologies that keep them from attaining true class consciousness.

The problem with managerialism is that it is a modernist project, and as a modernist project, its proponents believe that they have the power to radically restructure society without people's consent, and without allowing for any natural evolution of the social order. We can see the result. More and more young people are missing basic life milestones. Our infrastructure continues to fall into decay, no matter how many committees are formed to investigate the matter. And, as always, snobbery reigns from above.

The position of the "managers" is that they get to do whatever they want, and the rest of us must simply bear it in silence. They're actively hostile to any kind of scrutiny, skittering and crawling under rocks when exposed to the light of reason.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 16, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> View attachment 2721757​Hold on.. You were quoting me, but @Drain Todger is the OP.  Am I now the OP?  Who's the Original Poster?  _Lemmingwise!_
> 
> 
> Haha, Sorry @Drain Todger, thank god you've rescued the thread from the OP!  Otherwise great thread @Drain Todger!


The lines denote a seperation between thoughts. Yeah I was very tired and made a mess of a post of tard rage.

In general I'm just very tired where people give even a second of their attention to these specters of nonsense, like carbon or covid. We should all be treating these subject with the disdain that they deserve instead of participating in the lies. Everyone who doesnt deserves ridicule.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 16, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> Nah, I think people like us are meant to find that. Its an esoteric message meant to make us feel disempowered by their ability to refer to hurting us while the dumb majority smile at them doing it. Its a power flex,


I think this is true. There are many instances where it looks clear to me where I think "they're laughing at us".

Some things seem like a power flex. But on the other hand a farmer comes to mind as well. He does not hide or show whatever he is doing. The cows thoughts are irrelevant to a farmer. He does not meddle in the cows ever daily affair, but he'll decide when he kills and eats them, when he fleeces his sheep, he profits of their produce, messed with their reproduction. And is so assured about his dominance over his farm animals and so thoroughly knowledgeable about the ways in which it resists that it is just a part of his day, not something that he lays awake at night over.

Nor do most of the farm animals lay awake at night thinking of these creatures that wield these supreme power over them.

The image is inherently terrifying. Even the people that understand the poqer differential tend to be stockholmed and think the relationship is more like a zoo animal and zookeeper.

I don't think we're meant to find the information, I think the reason why qe can find it, is because the methods of control are activated only when too many are starting to radicalize. There is a reason why 8chan was destroyed, but 4chan wasn't for example.

And it's because 8chan was a collection of the most autistic, pernicious, energetic. It is so incredibly easy to get rid of a site nowadays and one of the few reasons kiwifarms isn't yeeted in the same way is that josh is perniciously lawyerly on the one hand and this kind of conversation is exceedingly rare and even when it does occur pacifistic in tone (harmless).

-----

Anyone that doubts this assessment would do well to read timothy silver's beyond the veil, which is still online available for free.

It is just another guy who assembled from publicly available sources the official american shadow government (which was established after the unofficial one). There is just a direct paper trail for american shadow government. And as such you can not say that america is a democracy. I don't think any western country is a democracy.

France is run by a rothschild rape victim. Germany has had the same person in power so long we should be calling her a dictator. Britain is not even willing to really go through with a brexit with energy. The politicians are more concerned with their future job offers from Brussels than they are with representing their people.

These politicians have access to all the research you and I have and then some, yet barely any speak truth about covid; and I haven't yet seen any from those that arent in opposition. The US has an obvious stolen election. European citizens are so asleep they wouldn'even notice if it happened, which means it probably happens all the time. But on the other hand, that would mean it is necessary, which I do have some doubts about, when I talk with the other cattle.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> Some things seem like a power flex. But on the other hand a farmer comes to mind as well. He does not hide or show whatever he is doing. The cows thoughts are irrelevant to a farmer. He does not meddle in the cows ever daily affair, but he'll decide when he kills and eats them, when he fleeces his sheep, he profits of their produce, messed with their reproduction. And is so assured about his dominance over his farm animals and so thoroughly knowledgeable about the ways in which it resists that it is just a part of his day, not something that he lays awake at night over.


This is an important point of view, its not that they hate in the way two drunks at a bar hate each other and fist-fight, its not that they love like a parent does to a child, its that they want a certain outcome to take place like a farmer wants his money and we are unruly cattle.  Although the farmer is a committee, and a corrupted (even against itself on many levels) one the likes of which you cannot ever truly grasp because no one can.

I've privately studied failed people like François Hanriot,  Werner Schrader, Walther von Lüttwitz, and Leon Trotsky, as well as the events of the Great Break in the USSR, the Jewish Anti-Fascist Committee, and the French Revolution up to the French Empire and it has given me a rough idea and intuition for the bullshit we are being pelted with today for COVID, the environment, the hyper-liberal control mechanism of "Water Wars" fears (which the majority of the public hasn't even been inundated by yet), in that it is not linked by some scientific facts because the suppression of the scientists was one of the first actions they did.  That suppression was a tell-tale anticipation which is formulated only for plots and secret keeping.  "Trusting the plan", is another formulation put out alongside suppressions.

These people all want to lower the world population, they just cannot all agree on a mechanism and seem to be squabbling over that issue alone.



Lemmingwise said:


> I don't think we're meant to find the information, I think the reason why qe can find it, is because the methods of control are activated only when too many are starting to radicalize. There is a reason why 8chan was destroyed, but 4chan wasn't for example.


I think the internet will be sufficient only to keep a few safe and informed well enough to avoid the traps.  I've started arguments between NPCs by mentioning specific batch numbers as unsafe and produced stories to corroborate, but the moment that becomes too common a counter narrative will be devised explaining good batches are for non-whites and the such.  I'm racist thereby, and need to be stopped.

The internet will keep me and mine, but will not stop what is coming.



Lemmingwise said:


> one of the few reasons kiwifarms isn't yeeted in the same way is that josh is perniciously lawyerly on the one hand and this kind of conversation is exceedingly rare and even when it does occur pacifistic in tone (harmless).


Yes, we must be opinionated and spread facts but the idea that we could chat about harmful plots on kiwifarms is ridiculous.  Those sort, must be outed as Feds and banned before we are all vanned instead.  We are in complete agreement on that.



Lemmingwise said:


> Anyone that doubts this assessment would do well to read timothy silver's beyond the veil, which is still online available for free.


I started to read that, but it was mostly an update on Behold a Pale Horse without the alien talk.  It annoyed me that it couldn't figure out why Saudi Arabia got the kid gloves, the American energy industry and the Petrol Dollar are practically run by Saudi Arabia.  They are the Rothschilds of America, in addition to the Rothschilds and the Rothschild's Zionism.  Without the economic argument, it just seems flat.  America must turn to nuclear energy, abandon the Petrol Dollar, and retreat geopolitically into isolationism at least militarily.  The energy sector cannot be ignored, it entangles America and binds it to the Oil Wars.  Once you see that, the Saudis getting kid gloves after 9/11 makes total sense.  Its like trying to kick out your dealer for harassing your girlfriend, you can try to make an argument about manners but the argument is going to be about addiction soon enough because that is why the House of Saud and the drug dealer are with you in the first place.

I'll give it another honest go, but I'm skipping around to the CIA hijinks.



Lemmingwise said:


> These politicians have access to all the research you and I have and then some, yet barely any speak truth about covid; and I haven't yet seen any from those that arent in opposition. The US has an obvious stolen election. European citizens are so asleep they wouldn'even notice if it happened, which means it probably happens all the time. But on the other hand, that would mean it is necessary, which I do have some doubts about, when I talk with the other cattle.


They won't even condemn Australia for its barbarism, even when Fauci is being mocked for torturing dogs, what does that say about the intent of politicians?  Even when they play act being against the lockdown, nothing about Australia and how the democrats want that for us.  Why?  Because even the republicans would if not for the national guard being drained by Oil Wars and the common ownership of guns.  There is no open questioning about these things and more because even the "best politicians" restrict their incredulity to behind closed doors. Why? They say it is because it would be inappropriate to discuss public matters in public even in a nominal Republic (I of course say the republic is itself a lie).  So they are all frauds, there is only a legitimacy in arguing the extent of their fraud and what is too much for a Trey Gowdy or a Ted Cruz.

But of course European elections are even more fraudulent, everything in Europe is fraudulent.  _They don't even have land armies capable of defending themselves from Russia when they have both three times the population and four times the GDP per capita!_ Their laws say _*opinions*_ themselves can be illegal.  Everything on that continent is inhuman and subtly wrong both morally and functionally.  Its a playpen for a population they largely want annihilated but can only commit genocide passive-aggressively in ways that are plausibly for the opposite purpose by carefully changing the definitions of words to rework how laws play out in society.  Imagine Nazi Germany secretly won WWII but looked like they lost only to slowly convert a seemingly-identical-USSR-to-ours into Germany so that in 1990 there is a one-thousand year Reich with armbands and goose-stepping without a slav, jew, or non-Aryan in the entirety of the Warsaw Pact.  That is what the EU will look like in 2090, an entire substitution of people and culture.  Seemingly without structural change, or political choice.  Mischlings ruling over Africans claiming to be French, Irish, Swedes etc.

If you read the elite's actual opinion on the Republican Party and what it stands for, you come away with the greatest sense of how fake _*EVERYTHING *_is nationally.  Not one thing is left untouched from careful image management, everything is a method of control.  In Australia its martial law directly, in America its Pizza Loans to keep everyone working hard paying off debt.  Its all so fake, I wish the whole thing would collapse but it isn't even close because the alternatives are also fake and gay and controlled by the same inner circle.  There is no alternative, and while I am thankful to Null for Kiwifarms and being able to speak my mind, imagine if Josh was offered One Billion Dollars to sell this website.  That is why there is no alternative, because if the elites saw us as a threat then we wouldn't be for long.  That is the reality, that is the power and limit of the Big-I internet and what will be written of it in the history books.  Ultimately it still required an allowance, a permission, and if or when it became a problem then the permission was withdrawn and the Capital-I internet became a Small-i Series of Internets.  In the end it was just a Feyd-Rautha Harkonnen we would be grateful for after the terror of "The Beast" Rabban of the MSM.  Both were products of the same system, both were methods of control but one feels like a relief doesn't it?





_My pain is constant and sharp and I do not hope for a better world for anyone. In fact, I want my pain to be inflicted on others. I want no one to escape, but even after admitting this, there is no catharsis._​


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 17, 2021)

First, thanks for your patience in reading my somewhat broken english. I guess I should stop posting just before I fall asleep.

It's interesting to read your path of awakening rooted in learning of USSR and french revolution history. I never did manage to get a good hold on what went down with the latter. Any sources you can recommend to learn more about french revolution?

I think there are many paths that lead to truth. I had the same instinct about reading Yung and how interpreted his own dreams. I never really believed that dreams have intrinsic meaning. But you fire off random ideas and have someone with good intelligence analyse them and their conclusions will be thoughtful. This is why I act as if dreams have a lot of meaning; because I believe the meaning I and others ascribe to them root them deeper than a random thought, and the interpretation gives room to give direction to that thought.

This is why you have all the gamergate and such as well, where a generation developed their thoughts and interpretation of information on their experiences in games. But I digress.



> They won't even condemn Australia for its barbarism



There is one dutch political party FvD that does this consistently, but they are still dead in the water. After becoming the biggest party, they were attacked with some black PR, and all the cowards jumped ship and now they seem to have accepted that they are a minority party and are instead focusing on minority strategy.

The party leader has said such things as doing it all with "the courage of despair".



> I'll give it a go, but I'm skipping around to the CIA hijinks.



I don't think _you_ need to read it. I mostly tell people to read it if they doubt there is a US shadow government. If you already know and accept that it can at best fill in a couple of holes in knowledge. It's one of those smart guy deciphers some of the esoteric and makes it exoteric.

And in the context of the book, the CIA stuff is mostly there to break people's perception of it being aligned to any particular ideology. That is my interpretation of it anyways. The central thesis is that behind the veil is a collaboration of psychopaths more or less, not really a stunning conclusion, and one that does not go far enough.

But still an important thing to really grok and meditate on what you're up against if you decide to not comply. 




Now solve this trolley problem:







> Those sort, must be outed as Feds



Of course online public forums would be the worst place to organize any form of illegal activity. But on the other hand, rebellion against lies is essential and these two are quintessentially, contradictory directions to push in.

Mosques can train their new converts into strapping a bomb to their chest. As a result, whatever one might say about islam, mohammed is not desecrated on western soil. Violence works.

Where is that violence in regard to the bioterrorism that is going on right now, with emphasis on terrorism rather than bio? Where do the wrongthinkers train their suicide attackers? They don't. They are habituated into the meme of don't fedpost.

The one time someone did on the kiwifarms (as a joke), he got a visit from the feds and the master autist voiced his displeasure, while also handing over his location data (something the signup process advised you to protect).

That really is the fatal flaw of those on the internet and its anonymity: you do not develop a structure for esoteric practises. Backroom deals. And on the other hand, if you do manage to build that, I'm sure some have tried and maybe some have succeeded, then at best you are the niveau riche like the technocrats, the enforcers for the elite, not their peers. Except maybe such people as bill gates who was already from one of the wealthiest american families.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 17, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's interesting to read your path of awakening rooted in learning of USSR and french revolution history. I never did manage to get a good hold on what went down with the latter. Any sources you can recommend to learn more about french revolution?


Oh, god we converted our library into my son's room around a year and a half ago.  I packed most of it away.  I can look, but the only book I can remember off hand is the book I'm rereading called "Europe: A History".
​But that is a lengthy book because it tries to explain Europe in its entirety.  At least until 1991 with the fall of the USSR.  That book has little original about it, but it is one book which goes over the origin of Athenian democracy all the way to explaining the difference between the supreme soviet's church-like seating plan vs the half-circle theater-seating plan of liberal democracies.  With tables and charts, its pretty much an argument of what Europe really is to humanity and our history.

As to the french revolution, it only gives a civilization's reasoning in the appearance of power-driven machines, a growing awareness of 'the masses' who were largely excluded from polite society yet might take their fate into their own hands, and a rising concern both in literature and in philosophy with the irrational in human conduct.  But it then follows a few contemporaries, and gives a short overview of their lives, and ends with the point of view of the king as the events unfolded.  Again nothing new, but to have all of that in one volume is a nice reference.  It was where I first learned about the Left and the Right being "Progress" and "Regress" ideally.  Then the line: "The revolution started to devour its own children" and the idea that wild change always kills the very idealists that unleashed it.  Which switches the tale over to Poland and back to 1791.

Still though, a good single book for the history of Europe, its strange ideas, and the patterns that follow again and again when they're tried.  I hope the green revolution, Covidians, and their queer identities are devoured by their works.  That Woke turned on Israel during the last rocket attack made me laugh louder than it should have in front of company.

Its not so much that my awakening happened because I learned about this or that one thing, so much as I always believed that "the best form of government is a benevolent dictatorship, and the worst form is what follows".  Which is pretty basic but I remember debating it in Junior High with my friends.

Then 9/11 happened while I was in high school, and I fell for the Bush-era romanticism/nationalism while still watching the Daily Show with Jon Stewart and liking liberalism.  In university I was challenged on that, defended each, and had it pointed out that I enjoyed romantic notions of statecraft due to emotional reasoning and liberalism's ideals due to virtuous reasons.  Then I kind of tried to reconcile my beliefs which broke me from the mob and NPC thinking, once I was free of that I studied Marcus Aurelius and his book _Meditations_ which corrected a lot of my views on masculinity broken from having a terrible father who I don't think taught me one thing about being a Man.

After that, I self-taught myself history, philosophy, and whatever the fuck Oswald Spengler spoke about and I was free of ever hoping to fit in with the masses.  I once read Polybius' Anacyclosis, and looking for a modern review stumbled on John Adams, the founding father, giving his two cents on the man, which I cannot find in its entirety but perhaps he spoke about him multiple times:

_“Polybius thinks it manifest, both from reason and experience, that the best form of government is not simple, but compounded, because of the tendency of each of the simple forms to degenerate; even democracy, in which it is an established custom to worship the gods, honour their parents, respect the elders, and obey the laws, has a strong tendency to change into a government where the multitude have a power of doing whatever they desire, and where insolence and contempt of parents, elders, gods, and laws, soon succeed.”_

I remember Adams making another argument that the presidency needed to be powerful enough to balance rule of the one, the few, and the many and Adams being scared the president wasn't powerful enough and so despaired that it would be an over-correction later that would unbalance the constitution and unravel it.  Which was a wild thing to read and then today see happening sort of.  Apparently that was why he wanted stupid titles for the President and nobody took him up on it.  August titles commanding a respect which couldn't save the republic from the flaw but might prolong it.

From there, it was merely the downfall of Western Civilization which led me from Atheism and Atheism-Plus as I was regretting my atheism, Video Games and Gamergate as I was regretting my gaming, and Politics and Donald Trump as well I finally just slid into French Sorelianism and extremist beliefs.  Democracy is just a poor substitute for Free Speech and Gun Rights.  We have no democracy on kiwifarms, and yet things can and are said sincerely here and nowhere else except maybe /pol/ or a very off-the-beaten-path on Reddit.

I wish Dan Carlin spoke about the french revolution but I suspect that is too old a topic for him.  Sir John Glubb is another man, his _Fate of Empires_ really shook me but I was already seeing society through the lens of history so maybe it was more a legitimization rather than revelation.



Lemmingwise said:


> I think there are many paths that lead to truth. I had the same instinct about reading Yung and how interpreted his own dreams. I never really believed that dreams have intrinsic meaning. But you fire off random ideas and have someone with good intelligence analyse them and their conclusions will be thoughtful. This is why I act as if dreams have a lot of meaning; because I believe the meaning I and others ascribe to them root them deeper than a random thought, and the interpretation gives room to give direction to that thought.


_The conscious mind allows itself to be trained like a parrot, but the unconscious does not — which is why St. Augustine thanked God for not making him responsible for his dreams._
-Psychology and Alchemy (1952)

Yes, I believe there is something like when a doctor stimulates a part of the brain and you get a strange sensation you are floating, hearing music, or smelling toast.  It contains only visuals and sounds, but every moment feels deeply meaningful.  You can dream of being in a TV show, but most people never of watching the TV.  Although, strangely I do but that is never the focus of the moment in the dream but always a distraction I want to stop noticing.  I think it is the brain learning what was important between your last sleep, but its not in the right order and your brain smooths out the difference so trying to find a food court at the mall involving your old school and your first childhood neighborhood makes sense.  There is always a reason, but it rarely has to do with the details.  I don't know too much about it, but my personal interpretation is enough for me to be ok with the act of dreaming.  I probably should analyze repeat dreams, which apparently isn't common for people but really common for me.



Lemmingwise said:


> The one time someone did on the kiwifarms (as a joke), he got a visit from the feds and the master autist voiced his displeasure, while also handing over his location data (something the signup process advised you to protect).


I don't blame Josh for that, I personally see it as a forced move.  Its not a matter of choice today, if he wanted to keep the site then he had to do it.  Although didn't he remove a canary statement a few months back?  It was right as I joined so I never looked into it.




Lemmingwise said:


> I don't think _you_ need to read it.


But you did, you called me an unbearable tard (which may have been accurate, we were discussing Curtis Yarvin) and you did:


Lemmingwise said:


> Stop trying to find a one-stop solution to all this, because if it were that easy, we'd have fixed all this permanently ages ago.
> 
> Oh and read silver's book "lifting the veil" and get realistic about the state we're in.
> 
> You're an effort poster, you might even have the discipline to do so.


I'm glad to have grown up slightly in your view!  All the unbearable, without quite all the tard.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 18, 2021)

Our economy favors absentee owners. They don't need managerial expertise; they hire it. And because they don't understand the businesses they operate, they don't see why those businesses are useful to society and feel absolutely nothing when they liquidate them. There is no loyalty and no commitment. 

When a private equity firm buys up a steel mill or a factory, fires all the workers and denies their pensions, sells off all the equipment, and then uses the proceeds from that to buy up and liquidate even more companies, what it looks like on paper is a company profiting immensely and providing value to their investors. What it actually signifies in practice is the denial of easy access to those goods in the local market, and the destruction of many livelihoods. 

What the managerial state manages is the controlled liquidation of entire societies. For every productive industry that is preyed upon by Big Finance and hollowed out, some edifice of welfare temporarily takes its place, to placate the working class. It is very much like a parasitic worm slowly burrowing into a brain and leaving behind nothing but feces.


----------



## Afinepickle (Nov 18, 2021)

Alright. So just for sake of argument lets say you're absolutely right. The Technocracy has seized complete control, all western governments are effectively puppets, we are currently living under a faux democracy that is fooling the vast majority and they are going to force us all to suck the girldick, lick the boyclit, eat the bugs, get in the cage, own nothing and drug us until we're all braindead.

What's there to do about it? The way you make it sound the .01% has already won and this eventuality cannot be prevented.

This isn't intended to be dismissive btw.  I'm honestly curious as to what you think can be done to resist this if anything.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 18, 2021)

Tasty Tatty said:


> In current year, it's more likely [government and corporations] protect each other.


Seems elite tyrants want the "little people" living in a cybernetic hive of pod-dwelling bug-eating submissive renter serfs.

It also seems all these crazy Current Year happenings are always somehow related to that.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 19, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> Our economy favors absentee owners. They don't need managerial expertise; they hire it. And because they don't understand the businesses they operate, they don't see why those businesses are useful to society and feel absolutely nothing when they liquidate them. There is no loyalty and no commitment.


Our modern economy favors a complexity that suggests everything should become a service, like two sheep-herders learn to trade one's better butchering for the other's nail-making until labor specialization stops either from producing sheep assuming there will always be more sheep-herders.  The problem today is financial costs-to-entry and usurers creating the possibility for every sheep-herder to dream of quitting, taking loans out to secure alternate work, and then discovering there are no sheep-herders because everyone stopped and everyone is in debt.

We promote easy money, but the cost of everyone getting a loan for just about anything is that the cost of things becomes a pure abstraction once everyone is allowed to go into however much debt they think is reasonable to purchase things.  How much of our society is making an actually rational decision to take 10,000/100,000/1,000,000 dollars for a business or a home?  If it is 100% rational then there would be no failed businesses, but if it is <100% rational and someone idiotic decision-making then the market is affected by people raising the cost of things by taking higher and higher offers only to fail and default.

It promotes risk-takers who leap anyway into a system they could not hope to understand, rewarding enough of a fraction to keep the game looking fair, and then the bankers pocket the interest as a casino would.  The house always wins, and the casinoification of the economy promotes the same "High-Roller" mentality. There is no loyalty and no commitment in such a system anymore than during an economic policy of communism.  It rewards blind obedience and the lucky, by explaining it away as a positive moral or two.



Drain Todger said:


> When a private equity firm buys up a steel mill or a factory, fires all the workers and denies their pensions, sells off all the equipment, and then uses the proceeds from that to buy up and liquidate even more companies, what it looks like on paper is a company profiting immensely and providing value to their investors. What it actually signifies in practice is the denial of easy access to those goods in the local market, and the destruction of many livelihoods.
> 
> What the managerial state manages is the controlled liquidation of entire societies.


Careful, Null wants to sell the forum at some point given a sufficient size of offer.  Your line of thinking eventually works out to wondering how the mechanism of this production-equity/liquidation-destruction loop works and while you can blame the entirety of the private equity firm I wonder how you believe they are able to buy up the steel mill or a factory?  It requires a type or class of person who wanted to create a factory not for the legacy of producing this or that but for the payout at the end, a sufficient size of offer.

If we are not the customer, we are the product.  We are to blame for our part as well, not that I'm doing anything about it.  I don't know what the fix is other than to restructure our society into a more moralistic one that forces people to behave differently then they currently are?  The controlled liquidation of entire societies is a hard system to entirely replace given its natural growth from labor specialization into everything-as-a-service via usury.



Afinepickle said:


> Alright. So just for sake of argument lets say you're absolutely right. The Technocracy has seized complete control, all western governments are effectively puppets, we are currently living under a faux democracy that is fooling the vast majority and they are going to force us all to suck the girldick, lick the boyclit, eat the bugs, get in the cage, own nothing and drug us until we're all braindead.
> 
> What's there to do about it?


Become ungovernable.  The Taliban and the Viet Cong are the only models to break away from the West and form something new.  We are either occupied, or not.  If we are not then we should adopt moderate tactics because they are listening.  However if the Powers That Be are not listening then we are an occupied people surveilled and managed like cattle on a farm, and we should break away from the farm or stop the farm.

I cannot go further and less abstract than that, for what I would be saying (without saying it) would be illegal.  People would turn me in, and others would not recognize that as the real enforcement arm of the occupation.  They would not realize that a cessation of treachery alone would bring a huge section of the occupation down.  However from time to time it helps to hear arguments about how the Technocracy has seized complete control, all western governments are effectively puppets, we are currently living under a faux democracy that is fooling the vast majority and they are going to force us all to suck the girldick, lick the boyclit, eat the bugs, get in the cage, own nothing and drug us until we're all braindead.  Its comforting to know I am not alone in not saying what should be done about it.

Probably I will just suffer as St. Thomas More did in a jail no one could name, because not saying a thing is still thinking it.  Even if you refuse to admit it, because you refused to swear an oath denying it.  I hate this governance in the west, it makes the Taliban heroic by comparison because they suffered for their convictions where we grow fat off ours.  I would rather be martyred then to be seen agreeing with the World Economic Forum's vision for us all.  It is evil, and it must be stopped.  Perhaps I am truly alone in my level of hatred?



ToroidalBoat said:


> Seems elite tyrants want the "little people" living in a cybernetic hive of pod-dwelling bug-eating submissive renter serfs.


Less and less of the real world, more and more of the Hell they unironically worship.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

hey @Haim Arlosoroff (post isn't quotable)



> Less and less of the real world, more and more of the Hell they unironically worship.


I've seen that too: the "real life being cancelled" thing. Excessive technology, and then the "New Normal".

(at least the latter seems to be going away)

I've heard the powers that shouldn't be are driven by rebelling against God (or good if you prefer). In other words, like the devil, they seek to become like God and revoke free will among the "little people" - free will being something God is big on - through "social engineering" and technology. I've heard "Clown World" referred to as "Demon World" by one, and the left referred to as the "Luciferean Left" by another.

Whether or not that's really so, a huge problem is that this species is too prone to evil and blind obedience. And of course positions of power are magnets to evildoers. I hope evil can be overthrown and the world can become a better place someday. Hopefully it doesn't take collapse or extinction to do that.


----------



## SCSI (Nov 19, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Seems elite tyrants want the "little people" living in a cybernetic hive of pod-dwelling bug-eating submissive renter serfs.
> 
> It also seems all these crazy Current Year happenings are always somehow related to that.



Hives like this. (NatGeo (Paywalled) / Archive )  Been looking for this article for years and finally found it again.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

SCSI said:


> Hives like this.


Those planned "communities" of the future always sound so culty.

EPCOT, The Venus Project, the "own nothing and rent everything" idea by the WEF, that thing...


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 19, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I've heard the powers that shouldn't be are driven by rebelling against God (or good if you prefer). In other words, like the devil, they seek to become like God and revoke free will among the "little people" - free will being something God is big on - through "social engineering" and technology. I've heard "Clown World" referred to as "Demon World" by one, and the left referred to as the "Luciferean Left" by another.


They are the world's ladder-climbers and they profess themselves and their works to inner and inner circles trying to gain prestige and power, nobody happy with the simple beauty of the world and the meaning found in interacting with our fellow man (or leftists, I suppose) can be so obsessed.  Only the broken who think changing the whole world is easier than fixing what is broken within them, would do that.  And only when they have succeeded would they realize all their works are for naught, the problem was inside them all along.  It is evil, what they are and the works they do.  Trying to turn their customers into fanatics who ruin themselves for products, to turn their employees into slaves who set themselves on fire to keep the company going only to be replaced easily, and to turn all of the economy into more and more complexity yet with simpler and simpler points of failure.  Whatever the hell they are trying to do with this visible hypocrisy:





ToroidalBoat said:


> Whether or not that's really so, a huge problem is that this species is too prone to evil and blind obedience. And of course positions of power are magnets to evildoers. I hope evil can be overthrown and the world can become a better place someday. Hopefully it doesn't take collapse or extinction to do that.


Unfortunately the small pox rumors involving the NYC subway have got me reading the book of revelation more than thinking of rebellion

"And the first went, and poured out his vial upon the earth; and there fell a noisome and grievous sore upon the men which had the mark of the beast, and _upon_ them which worshipped his image."
If the unvaccinated survive because they didn't spend a year weakening their immune system listening to a beast which resembles a lamb but speaks like a dragon and following its every instruction, I'll be left wondering if this really is the end times!



SCSI said:


> Hives like this. (NatGeo (Paywalled) / Archive )  Been looking for this article for years and finally found it again.
> 
> View attachment 2730444
> 
> View attachment 2730448


Good God, all that needed was some eXtended Reality incorporated, for VR exploration of virtual privacy because you'll never have real privacy again, and it could be from last week.
​


ToroidalBoat said:


> Those planned "communities" of the future always sound so culty.


​


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> [...]


"conspiracists are shifing focus"

I'm getting really tired of the endless buzzwords they keep cooking up to call those who challenge "The Narrative".

"Nazi", "bigot", "incel", "alt-right", "white supremacist", "conspiracist"...


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 19, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> I'm getting really tired of the endless buzzwords they keep cooking up to call those who challenge "The Narrative".
> 
> "Nazi", "bigot", "incel", "alt-right", "white supremacist", "conspiracist"...






What they can't do is stop screaming for centrists to run away from people who aren't falling for their narratives, and so they're stuck yelling at the alcoholic low-level journalists to write and write ever more overused terminology hoping something will stick that they can double down on and shut us up with.

Its not going to work because the system of cooking up buzzwords, projecting a single explanation voiced multiple ways out through all the TV, radio, and newspaper audiences, and using the short-hand buzzwords in later conversations to lead people to the conclusions they want us to reach doesn't work with the internet.  If it wasn't such a money cow, the concept of social media wouldn't be allowed.  We talk back to their narratives and all they've managed to decipher is that the youtube downvotes are a rallying point.

They are ignorant of their ignorance of the human condition.  Eventually some outer elite will use their knowledge of kiwifarms to try to score points with some more inner circle, and our game will be up.  Just like 8chan, although it didn't get Hotwheels very far.  I hope he's proud of himself.


----------



## SCSI (Nov 19, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Those planned "communities" of the future always sound so culty.
> 
> EPCOTT, The Venus Project, the "own nothing and rent everything" idea by the WEF, that thing...





Haim Arlosoroff said:


> They are the world's ladder-climbers and they profess themselves and their works to inner and inner circles trying to gain prestige and power, nobody happy with the simple beauty of the world and the meaning found in interacting with our fellow man (or leftists, I suppose) can be so obsessed.  Only the broken who think changing the whole world is easier than fixing what is broken within them, would do that.  And only when they have succeeded would they realize all their works are for naught, the problem was inside them all along.  It is evil, what they are and the works they do.  Trying to turn their customers into fanatics who ruin themselves for products, to turn their employees into slaves who set themselves on fire to keep the company going only to be replaced easily, and to turn all of the economy into more and more complexity yet with simpler and simpler points of failure.  <snip>



Speaking of creepy planned communities and corporatization, here's something I found while hunting down that first one that combines both and takes it to another level-- the "Urban Village Project", a planned community by... IKEA.  I am not making this up.



It's a disgusting ball of Web 2.0 animated crap so no good archive, but have some screencaps -- and a new buzzword, "co-living".

It's like time shares, but worse:



Flatpak houses:



How to build a bugman box:



36 square meters is a standard single-serving bugman habitat:



All the modules for your Bugman BoxCityTM (by Ikea) needed to give your little ants a fulfilling daily life:



The title of this one says it all:



Let's see what your Bugman has subscribed to, and what's in his daily MealBox:



Yum!

EDIT -- Almost forgot, it has a survey.  It gets passive aggressive if you say you'll share nothing.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

SCSI said:


> Yum!


Those bugman habitats look like how astronauts may live on a long interstellar voyage.

But nope, that fresh hell is living on a shitty planet and going nowhere.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Nov 19, 2021)

SCSI said:


> Speaking of creepy planned communities and corporatization, here's something I found while hunting down that first one that combines both and takes it to another level


Better than I expected.  For some of the leftists it would even be an improvement.


The inhumanity to humanity is due in the most part to our success, as we have grown more successful it has led to more and more people being packed into less and less space while the uncompressible parts of our civilization like food production eat up the rest of the land considerably.  It is a cattle problem, but the solution is to allow the population to shrink and stabilize as the Chinese will.  We're going to import New Citizens to form a New America, which hates us and wants us dead.  We're going to see Brazil as a success story.



ToroidalBoat said:


> that fresh hell is living on a shitty planet and going nowhere.



Oh, its going somewhere.  Where the Romans, the Yuan dynasty, and the Bronze Age civilizations all went.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 19, 2021)

Haim Arlosoroff said:


> [the middle screencap]


"Don't Go Down the Rabbit Hole" "Critical thinking, as we're taught to do it, isn't helping the fight against misinformation."

So in other words: "Pay No Attention To The Man Behind The Curtain" "The Narrative isn't helping the fight against wrongthink."?

(And now woke claim "wrongthink" is what the "alt-right" call the "ideology" believed in. It's always mind games with the cult.)


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 21, 2021)

Afinepickle said:


> Alright. So just for sake of argument lets say you're absolutely right. The Technocracy has seized complete control, all western governments are effectively puppets, we are currently living under a faux democracy that is fooling the vast majority and they are going to force us all to suck the girldick, lick the boyclit, eat the bugs, get in the cage, own nothing and drug us until we're all braindead.
> 
> What's there to do about it? The way you make it sound the .01% has already won and this eventuality cannot be prevented.
> 
> This isn't intended to be dismissive btw.  I'm honestly curious as to what you think can be done to resist this if anything.


The first step is to recognize who holds the levers of power, and how they maintain that power, and help others recognize it as well. The elite thrive on the invisibility of their machinations, and the managerial state does not like being exposed or questioned. They consider us rabble, unqualified to critique them; only other members of the credentialed gentry can do that. See how it reinforces itself? See how totalizing it is? According to the Clerisy, you aren't even eligible to call them out unless you first join their ranks. 

To say anything meaningful about the professional-managerial class, you must first have a university education, and then a degree, and whoops, now you're part of the professional-managerial class and obliged to defend its interests against those poor, stupid, populist rabble-rousers.

People now write whole books about things that I theorized nearly a decade ago.

https://www.amazon.com/Coming-Neo-Feudalism-Warning-Global-Middle/dp/1641770945

The problem with the prosperity gospel is the Whig History-derived assumption that history is always trending towards something better. That we are on a trajectory out of a benighted and ignorant past and towards a caring and kind and gentle future. A lot of people in the professional-managerial class do not realize that the ultra-wealthy are using them as a stepping-stone towards restoring, essentially, the class arrangements of the Middle Ages, with a lower class roped into indentured servitude and a clerical class convincing them of the divine authority of the ruling class.

In 2020, $4 trillion dollars were transferred out of the hands of the working class and into the hands of the billionaires.

https://www.businessinsider.com/bil...e-grown-to-4-trillion-during-pandemic-2020-12

What are they going to do with all this money, other than restructure society into a funnel that taps all our productive energies like a maple tree being tapped for syrup? What the elites value is not the same thing as what the rest of us value, and their vision for the future is not the same as ours. However, they have obtained great power and political clout by pretending to believe watered-down versions of the same things we do.

So, what is the message of the Elites to the lower classes? If you want power, then pretend. Manufacture a fake identity for yourself that will curry favor with the ignorant. Be an actor. That is the message. That's how the biggest robber-barons and extractors in all of human history have recast themselves in the popular consciousness as philanthropists. They donate millions, even billions of dollars to charities and NGOs that serve only to replicate their values.









						What the $25 billion the biggest US donors gave in 2020 says about high-dollar charity today
					

While support for social services and historically black colleges and universities rose sharply, these donors spent a tiny fraction of what the government distributed to people who needed help.




					theconversation.com
				






			https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/ijmr.12247
		


How do they ensure compliance? Simple. By making sure that the credentialed managers underneath them experience an almost religious sense of rapturous joy at conforming to the values of the overclass; by making non-compliance result in shunning, emotional insecurity, et cetera. The ultra-rich use tribalism like a weapon.

Why do you think they push identity politics so hard? Why do you think the rich push LGBT, wokeism, et cetera? It's because it divides the working class and isn't threatening to them or their bottom line.









						NIKE, Inc. Statement on Commitment to the Black Community
					

The NIKE, Jordan and Converse brands will collectively make a $40 million commitment over the next four years to support the Black community in the U.S.




					news.nike.com
				




Nike supports Black Lives Matter, but their shoes are still sewn together by little kids in Vietnam making pennies on the dollar. Imagine holding these companies' feet to the fire. Imagine telling them to employ people in America, including black men, and give them a living wage (by American standards) to make their damn shoes. They would abandon their fake virtue at the drop of a hat.

Absurdly reinforcing the sanctity of human life costs Nike nothing and it makes us squabble amongst ourselves for scraps. That's why they do it.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 21, 2021)

Like I said in another thread, I think that even if climate change crisis isn't a lie, technocrats could still use it as an excuse to seize more power - kind of like with coronavirus and the "New Normal".


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 21, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Those planned "communities" of the future always sound so culty.
> 
> EPCOT, The Venus Project, the "own nothing and rent everything" idea by the WEF, that thing...


EPCOT has creeped me out since I went to the theme park when I was like 12, and creeped me out even more once I actually learned more about it a few years later. It's that plastic, hollow feeling, the fact that this isn't an organically formed community but a community that some rich guy who thinks he knows better decreed should exist because it's how things SHOULD be done. 

Sure, it's just another entry in the long line of utopian communities which goes back centuries, and it's even religious in nature with modernistic science as its faith instead of Christianity. But that's probably exactly what makes it so cult-like. "This is the best way to live, just read the Bible!" is little different than "This is the best way to live, just read the science!" But science is the religion of our world now. No surprise there's a Jonestown, Strong City, Colorado City, etc. vibe to all of these places.


ToroidalBoat said:


> Like I said in another thread, I think that even if climate change crisis isn't a lie, technocrats could still use it as an excuse to seize more power - kind of like with coronavirus and the "New Normal".


It's the ultimate end goal, since no matter who's doing it, the climate is warming which in the short term will cause major changes in Earth's environment, especially in overpopulated areas of the world.

I think some of the climate change stuff like "we're all doomed by 2030!" is nonsense made to rile the useful idiots up and demoralize people. Then there's shit like "climate change caused all these fires" which while it does have a vague basis in fact, is 99% politicians distracting people from shitty forestry and development policies (and of course rile the useful idiots up) But the general thesis of the idea, that by the 22nd century Earth will be several degrees warmer on average causing radical shifts in weather, stronger and more frequent hurricanes, and sea level rise, is very real.

The effects of this will be a breakdown of third world countries and lots of wars, meaning lots of refugees, meaning they get to complete the final stage of global homogenization and can herd the last free people on Earth into pods. Many people will die, which helps with their depopulation agenda and helps with fixing the climate. They won't suffer any consequences from global warming, since by that point they'll mostly be living in space colony Bezos or whatever.

This is why the elite don't give a fuck about their demands for endless economic growth, or shit like shipping


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 21, 2021)

Save the Loli said:


> "we're all doomed by 2030!"


If this world did end by 2030, the bright side is that all this man-made misery would finally end.

No more wars, no more endless circus politics, no more poverty, no more atrocity, no more tyranny.

As for the planned "communities" of the future, what makes them culty to me is that there could be no war or disease, but the happiness people feel there seems artificial. Just like the "community" itself. They can do various jobs, but they sound like pointless busywork. People in them seem to be pointlessly "alive" in "THE SUPERIOR FUTURE".


----------



## Maurice Caine (Nov 24, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If this world did end by 2030, the bright side is that all this man-made misery would finally end.
> 
> No more wars, no more endless circus politics, no more poverty, no more atrocity, no more tyranny.
> 
> As for the planned "communities" of the future, what makes them culty to me is that there could be no war or disease, but the happiness people feel there seems artificial. Just like the "community" itself. They can do various jobs, but they sound like pointless busywork. People in them seem to be pointlessly "alive" in "THE SUPERIOR FUTURE".


Meh... if it does happen I don't mind. Lived through worse times.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 25, 2021)

ToroidalBoat said:


> If this world did end by 2030, the bright side is that all this man-made misery would finally end.
> 
> No more wars, no more endless circus politics, no more poverty, no more atrocity, no more tyranny.
> 
> As for the planned "communities" of the future, what makes them culty to me is that there could be no war or disease, but the happiness people feel there seems artificial. Just like the "community" itself. They can do various jobs, but they sound like pointless busywork. People in them seem to be pointlessly "alive" in "THE SUPERIOR FUTURE".


People used to live in smaller, more closely-knit, more meaningful communities than they do today. If isolation is harmful for health, then so is social overload. No one can be friends with a thousand people at once. It's not possible. Super-high-density urban living is a monstrosity.

The thing about modern economies is that they're actually vicious cycles of planned obsolescence and conspicuous consumption. The point of the iPhone 13 is to make you feel bad for "only" having an iPhone 12. The corporate fight against the right-to-repair is, really, a fight to maintain planned obsolescence. Much of the economic growth of the past century has been a result of corporate cartels basically selling us the same things over and over and over again. Case in point, the Phoebus cartel and lightbulb manufacturers agreeing to limit the lifespan of their bulbs. This wasted people's labor and created a lot of unnecessary trash, but it made lots of profit. Likewise, our electronic device consumption habits create tons and tons of E-waste.

What is the neoliberal technocracy's solution to this problem? If the WEF and Klaus Schwab's words are anything to go by, it's servitization. In other words, the abolition of private property and its replacement with leasing goods from corporations that own all property. That way, corporations are assured continuous revenue streams for their rent-seeking behavior, without despoiling the environment as much, and people still get to enjoy the utility of having things, temporarily, on an on-demand basis. Or so they say. In reality, this would be used by the Overlords to limit people's access to specific goods and services according to environmental quotas, ushering in tyranny the likes of which we've never seen before.

Economists and think tanks keep warning of impending ecological and agricultural collapse, and are chiding people for their consumption habits, even as the managerial elite desperately and paradoxically prod people into consuming so that the overclass can continue profiting at the expense of all of us. What gives?

I'll tell you what gives. What we are witnessing is a consolidation of power away from labor and towards capital like never before, which will result, quite literally, in the future from Neill Blomkamp's Elysium becoming reality. The rich will live in walled gardens of insane opulence, while you and I will live in the factory-slums of Hellhole Zone 69. That's what neo-feudalism ultimately means. The middle class destroyed. All mobility from the lower classes to the upper, eradicated. Hereditary wealth and hereditary power from now till the end of time. That's what the elites are currently striving for. They don't want democracy. Maintaining its illusion isn't useful to them anymore.

Our most advanced technologies are being used by the overclass and their professional-managerial class underlings in a manner that is deliberately alienating, invades our privacy, and reduces every aspect of human existence to a commodity. China's social credit system was just a pilot program. The overclass want that sort of tracking of our habits to be universal. They want to take anyone who refuses the managerial state's overreach into their personal lives and brand us as outcasts and lepers, incapable of accessing credit, accessing our bank accounts, flying internationally, et cetera. 

Since just about every sane person on this planet would refuse such measures if they were imposed out of the blue, they're using the pretense of a global public health emergency to implement a radical, top-down political, social, and economic transformation of our societies that we neither voted for nor consented to.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 25, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> reduces every aspect of human existence to a commodity


"human resources"



> That's what the elites are currently striving for.


That's why if the world ended, it wouldn't be all bad, as the technocrat tyrants would be removed from power.

As said, if the species wasn't so evil-bent or so prone to blind obedience, there'd be no technocrat tyrants.


----------

